# A Concise Church History



## LawrenceU

I am contemplating doing a study of Church History with the men in my congregation. I have a lot of materials, but I really don't have anything appropriate for a 10 -12 week survey. And, I don't have the time to put anything together in the next few months. I am wanting to to cover the Apostolic period through the English Reformation. Do any of you know of any available? Even a good trade book would help.


----------



## Guido's Brother

Although it is a bit dated and it is a translation from Dutch, I still find myself referring regularlly to P.K. Keizer's Church History. It was originally written as a textbook for high schools and colleges. If you want something with more detail, Williston Walker's A History of the Christian Church is good. If you'd just some of the highlights, then Mark Noll's Turning Points is worthwhile.


----------



## Poimen

I think this book might be what you are looking for (though it goes beyond Reformation history):

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Sketches-Church-History-Houghton-Murray/dp/0851513174]Sketches from Church History[/ame]


----------



## Wannabee

Here's a brief treatment of church history. I've not read it, but a friend read it and said he appreciated how it just presented facts. It's in my "to be read" pile. 

http://www.geocities.com/lovethe_lord/sm05.htm

-----Added 1/13/2009 at 06:08:24 EST-----

This would be even better. It comes with a curriculum. 
Mount Zion Bible Institute Course Descriptions

-----Added 1/13/2009 at 06:10:43 EST-----

Capitol Hill might be of some help too, but I think the MT. Zion route would work best for what you're looking for.
Capitol Hill Baptist Church Church History


----------



## jambo

Sidney Houghton's "Sketches from Church History" (Banner of Truth) is quite a good basic introduction. Each chapter is just 2-3 pages long, easy to read and does not presuppose prior knowledge of the events described. Each chapter describes events that volumes have been written on so obviously there are big gaps but it gives a basic idea of the major events in church history.


----------



## D. Paul

WHERE'S ANDREW MYERS???


----------



## LawrenceU

Hey Joe, does that pdf download have any other hosts? When I looked at it the top third of every page was gone.


----------



## Dieter Schneider

Check my blog.


----------



## Marrow Man

Mark Noll's _Turning Points_ is an interesting look at definitive moments in church history (e.g., Nicea, Chalcedon, Charlemagne's coronation as HRE, Diet of Worms, etc.), including the events that led up to and followed them. I would disagree with his assessments of the 20th century church, but overall the book is good. There are a total of 14 or 15 (I think) turning points, so if you stop with the English Reformation, that might work for you (one chapter each meeting).


----------



## greenbaggins

B. K. Kuiper's volume is outstanding. It covers the whole of church history in a very reasonable 400 pages.


----------



## CDM

greenbaggins said:


> B. K. Kuiper's volume is outstanding. It covers the whole of church history in a very reasonable 400 pages.


----------



## Marrow Man

greenbaggins said:


> B. K. Kuiper's volume is outstanding. It covers the whole of church history in a very reasonable 400 pages.



I would agree. Our copy (my wife, Scottish Lass, loves it!) was somehow "lost" in our last move and only rediscovered providentially a couple weeks ago when we were looking for the (also lost, but now replaced) TV remote.

Praise God for small blessings. I should have followed the Luke 15 examples and called friends to rejoice -- that which was lost has now been found!


----------



## LawrenceU

Thank you for all the replies. I have several of the volumes mentioned. I'm trying to find a condensed history that I can hand out and go through with the men.


----------



## BertMulder

Wylie's History of Protestantism is excellent, be it not a complete history, but with a particular focus on the reformation. It does go back to the early church though, emphasising the papacy and its errors.

Is available for free online

The History of Protestantism by James A. Wylie


----------



## LawrenceU

BertMulder said:


> Wylie's History of Protestantism is excellent, be it not a complete history, but with a particular focus on the reformation. It does go back to the early church though, emphasising the papacy and its errors.
> 
> Is available for free online
> 
> The History of Protestantism by James A. Wylie



Excellent!! Thanks.


----------



## PresbyDane

I use Schaff


----------



## Wannabee

Did you get this link Lawrence? I sent a PM.

Mount Zion Bible Institute


----------



## LawrenceU

Got it.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek

Take a look at these notes, by a friend of mine, which were used in a survey course on church history.

Story of the Church - Christian Church History


----------



## tgoerz

Here is a nice link that I recently found.

These are the class outlines and notes from Dr. Harlie Kay Gallatin's "History of Christianity" courses (Ancient, Medieval and Early Modern) at SW Baptist University in Missouri.

Complete with extensive bibliographies.


----------



## Ivan

D. Paul said:


> WHERE'S ANDREW MYERS???



Retired and living on a remote South Seas Island....but *NOT* Lost!


----------



## tdowns

*This was helpful to me...*

When I did a study on it.

Church History Timeline: Home

I also like the Church History in plain language Josh recommends, great for easy reading, not necessarily intense study.


----------



## Confessor

This thread is awesome.


----------



## Grymir

I used Bruce L Shelley's Church History in Plain Language for a class I taught. They liked it alot.


----------



## JohnGill

*Hope these help*

You might try the series from Covenant Seminary. Worldwide Classroom: Ancient and Medieval Church History They have PDF study guides of the lectures. You might be able to condense them for your use.

You might also be able to modify this course for your needs: Class It's only 13 lessons and goes up to the Reformation. Here's the link to the 2nd part: Class

24 lectures by R. W. Glenn on church history. Welcome to the home of SolidFood


----------



## DMcFadden

I'm partial to Shelley as well. 

If you want something more overtly Reformed, check out the lecture notes (PDF format!) that accompany Dr. David Calhoun's two church history courses available for free from Covenant Seminary (Early and Medieval History - http://www.worldwide-classroom.com/courses/info/ch310/; Reformation to the Present day - Worldwide Classroom: Reformation and Modern Church History). I listened to the MP3s on my way to and from work and found them a GREAT introduction or review. The transcripts and the study guides are a wonderful resource. And, thanks to the good people at Covenant . . . ALL of them are FREE!!!

(BTW - While reading the Institutes in this special 500th anniversary year, I'm currently working through Dr. Calhoun's 26 lectures on Calvin's _Institutes_. He is quite good and easy to follow.)

Chris, you beat me to it. We were evidently thinking the same thing at the same time!


----------



## JohnGill

DMcFadden said:


> I'm partial to Shelley as well.
> 
> If you want something more overtly Reformed, check out the lecture notes (PDF format!) that accompany Dr. David Calhoun's two church history courses available for free from Covenant Seminary (Early and Medieval History - http://www.worldwide-classroom.com/courses/info/ch310/; Reformation to the Present day - Worldwide Classroom: Reformation and Modern Church History). I listened to the MP3s on my way to and from work and found them a GREAT introduction or review. The transcripts and the study guides are a wonderful resource. And, thanks to the good people at Covenant . . . ALL of them are FREE!!!
> 
> (BTW - While reading the Institutes in this special 500th anniversary year, I'm currently working through Dr. Calhoun's 26 lectures on Calvin's _Institutes_. He is quite good and easy to follow.)
> 
> Chris, you beat me to it. We were evidently thinking the same thing at the same time!



I think we're reading each other's minds. I'm doing the same thing with Calhoun on Calvin. I'm using his material in my Wednesday night class as we go through the Institutes each week. 

*NOW STOP READING MY MIND!!!!!!!*


----------



## ManleyBeasley

Gomarus said:


> Take a look at these notes, by a friend of mine, which were used in a survey course on church history.
> 
> Story of the Church - Christian Church History


I grew up in Richardson!


----------



## DMcFadden

JohnGill said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm partial to Shelley as well.
> 
> If you want something more overtly Reformed, check out the lecture notes (PDF format!) that accompany Dr. David Calhoun's two church history courses available for free from Covenant Seminary (Early and Medieval History - http://www.worldwide-classroom.com/courses/info/ch310/; Reformation to the Present day - Worldwide Classroom: Reformation and Modern Church History). I listened to the MP3s on my way to and from work and found them a GREAT introduction or review. The transcripts and the study guides are a wonderful resource. And, thanks to the good people at Covenant . . . ALL of them are FREE!!!
> 
> (BTW - While reading the Institutes in this special 500th anniversary year, I'm currently working through Dr. Calhoun's 26 lectures on Calvin's _Institutes_. He is quite good and easy to follow.)
> 
> Chris, you beat me to it. We were evidently thinking the same thing at the same time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we're reading each other's minds. I'm doing the same thing with Calhoun on Calvin. I'm using his material in my Wednesday night class as we go through the Institutes each week.
> 
> *NOW STOP READING MY MIND!!!!!!!*
Click to expand...




There is NOTHING like free in "free resources." Covenant Seminary and RTS are to be commended for putting so much of their core curriculum on the Web. In the case of Covenant, I really appreciate the lecture notes and study guides in addition to the MP3s.


----------

